# Inherited Kindle Fire



## magichawk (Feb 11, 2013)

My friend passed away and left me her kindle fire, however in moving her stuff out of the house, her boyfriend lost all the parts to it, I was wondering if anyone know were I could get parts for it cheaply, I have no idea how to use it so all the help would be nice.I have nothing but the kindle itself and does not turn on anymore.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your friend, but how nice of her to think of you.

If it doesn't turn on, it's probably just that the battery has died, but there really aren't any 'parts' except for a cord to charge it with.

Any USB to microUSB cord will work. . .you can connect it physically to a plugged in computer and it will charge slowly.

OR you can use an outlet adapter such as this one available from Amazon:  (Click on the picture to go to the product page at Amazon.  )

This basically plugs into the USB end of a cord and then you can plug it into the wall. (Amazon also sell the USB cord, but you can probably find it cheaper at Best Buy or whatever office supply/computer type store is in your area.)

Alternatively, if you have a phone with a micro USB cord and plug, that will work as well, but won't charge quite as fast as the Amazon one.

Once it's charged, you'll want to de-register it from her account and register it to your own. OR, if you have her account credentials, you can leave it registered there so you have access to her books. You can adopt it as your account by simply changing information in the profile.

Once you get it registered there should be a tutorial available on the device. OR, you can go to amazon.com and find kindle support (there's a link on any kindle product page) and find the section for the type device you have and read up about it.

And feel free to ask here for any other questions. . . .


----------

